# Info on a K70?



## bradster76

Found this Keystone K70 and was wondering if anyone knew anything about it. It's in mint/perfect condition, still runs..including vacuum tube, no dirt, marks...this is one cool find. The case is still in great shape. I don't plan on selling it, but was wondering if anyone knows how to run it and how much it is valued. TY in advance. Here what I took of it with my p/s:





































Sorry for a lot of photos, but I wanted to be sure everyone could get a good look at it. I actually want to run it soon, and use it occasionally. I've had it on, but somehow the locking mech. is in place, locking the gears. How can I get it to run again? Thanks for the help.


----------



## compur

I would guess your Keystone was made in late-40s/early-50s.
You could probably find a manual for it on eBay for a few dollars.

I'm afraid that silent, standard-8 projectors don't command very high
prices these days. The reason being that they can't be used to project
the later Super-8 film format.  They can only be used with the earlier
standard 8 films.


----------



## bradster76

Thanks Compur  I did find a lot of different values, of course. Hehe. Valuable or not, I love it and am going to keep it and one day get film I can use with it. Not too much tough. It is a great machine and a blast from the past! 

Ty again.


----------

